# liger = ο λίγρης, η λίγρη



## nickel (Aug 17, 2010)

Αφού το ξαναπιάσαμε το θέμα, με τα νεογέννητα λιγράκια, ας φτιάξουμε κι ένα σωστό νήμα. Από W:

The liger is a hybrid cross between a male lion (Panthera leo) and a tigress (Panthera tigris), hence has parents with the same genus but of different species. It is distinct from the similar hybrid tiglon. It is the largest of all known cats and extant felines. […]

Shasta, a ligress (female liger) was born at the Hogle Zoo in Salt Lake City on May 14, 1948 and died in 1972 at age 24.​
Η αγγλική προφορά είναι [λάιγκερ], θηλυκό [λάιγκρες] και η λέξη χρονολογείται από το 1938.

Όπως έχουμε _ο τίγρης_ και _η τίγρη_, έτσι μπορούμε να έχουμε και *ο λίγρης* και *η λίγρη* (και _τα λιγράκια_).
Αυτά είναι διασταύρωση αρσενικού λιονταριού και θηλυκής τίγρης. Η διασταύρωση αρσενικού τίγρη με λέαινα λέγεται *tiglon* ή *tigon* ή, σπανιότερα, _tigron_. 
Το αγγλικό *tigon* υπάρχει από το 1927 αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε καταλήξει εδώ σε μια καθωσπρέπει απόδοση. Έχουμε βέβαια, από το μεσαίωνα, τον *τιγρολέοντα*, αν και όχι για ζώα. Και για πιο καθημερινή λέξη, κάνει το *τιγρόνι*. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]Η διασταύρωση αρσενικού τίγρη με λέαινα λέγεται *tiglon* ή *tigon* ή, σπανιότερα, _tigron_.
> Το αγγλικό *tigon* υπάρχει από το 1927 αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε καταλήξει εδώ σε μια καθωσπρέπει απόδοση. Έχουμε βέβαια, από το μεσαίωνα, τον *τιγρολέοντα*, αν και όχι για ζώα. Και για πιο καθημερινή λέξη, κάνει το *τιγρόνι*. ;)



Από τον τιγρολέοντα μπορούσαμε ίσως να πάρουμε το _τιγρολεόνι_.


----------



## sarant (Aug 17, 2010)

Βέβαια, στα ελληνικά δεν συνηθίζουμε (δεν συνηθίζαμε, ίσως) το σχηματισμό λέξεων με τον "τηλεσκοπικό" αγγλικό τρόπο. Οπότε, δεν θα λέγαμε λίγρη αλλά τιγρολέοντας. Ή λιονταροτίγρη αν είναι ανάγκη να διαφοροποιηθεί το είδος ανάλογα με το αν το λιοντάρι είναι μαμά ή μπαμπάς.


----------



## daeman (Aug 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]Όπως έχουμε _ο τίγρης_ και _η τίγρη_, έτσι μπορούμε να έχουμε και *ο λίγρης* και *η λίγρη* (και _τα λιγράκια_).
> Αυτά είναι διασταύρωση αρσενικού λιονταριού και θηλυκής τίγρης. Η διασταύρωση αρσενικού τίγρη με λέαινα λέγεται *tiglon* ή *tigon* ή, σπανιότερα, _tigron_.
> Το αγγλικό *tigon* υπάρχει από το 1927 αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε καταλήξει εδώ σε μια καθωσπρέπει απόδοση. Έχουμε βέβαια, από το μεσαίωνα, τον *τιγρολέοντα*, αν και όχι για ζώα. Και για πιο καθημερινή λέξη, κάνει το *τιγρόνι*. ;)


 
Επειδή δεν μας είπες πού βρήκες τον τιγρολέοντα και δεν θέλω να καταλήξουμε στο τιγκλόν , μια αναζήτηση της λέξης "τιγρολέων" με οδήγησε εδώ στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, σ' ένα απόσπασμα (βλ. συνημμένο) από το _Αρίστανδρος και Καλλιθέα_ του Κωνσταντίνου Μανασσή, που ξαφνικά με γοήτευσε μεσημεριάτικα. Στον μεσαίωνα, στο έμμετρο οδοιπορικό μυθιστόρημα με τίτλο _Τα κατ' Αρίστανδρον και Καλλιθέαν,_ ο τιγρολέων είναι άνθρωπος με τα άγρια ένστικτα της τίγρης και του λιονταριού:

Αν συμπολίτην ουν αυτόν τον συκοφάντην έχης,
ου φεύξη τούτου τον ιόν, το κέντρον ουκ αλύξεις,
καν υψιβάμων αιετός μεγαλοπτέρυξ γένη,
καν πετασθής μετάρσιος, καν εις αιθέρα φύγης.
Η γλώσσα βλύζει τον ιόν, την λύσσαν η καρδία·
τοξότης εύστοχός εστι, φαρμάσσει και τα βέλη·
εις ουρανόν το βέλεμνον φθάνει και τραυματίζει.
Τούτου το βέλος άχαλκον, ασίδηρον το βλήμα,
το τόξον ουκ εκ κέρατος, ουδ’ η νευρά βοεία,
και φθάνει σε και θανατοί, καν των αστέρων ψαύσης,
καν έως ύψους πετασθής της σφαίρας της ενάστρου.
Ο φθόνος ο μισόκαλος πατήρ συκοφαντίας
συκοφαντία κύημα φθόνου του βαρυζήλου,
πατρός πικρού πικρότερον και γέννημα και θρέμμα,
ως εξ εχίδνης θυμικής ρίγιστος τιγρολέων.

Τι σου είναι λοιπόν ο τιγρολέοντας! 
Τέτοιο ζώο καλύτερα να υπάρχει μόνο στη φαντασία.
...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2010)

Να προσπαθήσω μια απόδοση σε πιο σύγχρονο λόγο:

_Αν είναι συμπολίτης σου αυτός ο συκοφάντης
θα στάξει το φαρμάκι του, θα ρίξει το κεντρί του,
και μεγαλόφτερος αϊτός στα ουράνια αν πετάξεις,
και φτερουγίσεις στ' αψηλά, να φύγεις στους αιθέρες
φαρμακογέννα η γλώσσα του, λύσσα μες στην καρδιά του,
είναι τοξότης εύστοχος με δηλητήρια βέλη
που στα ουράνια φτάνουνε για να σε τραυματίσουν.
Χωρίς χαλκό και σίδερο είναι τα βέλη τούτα,
δεν έχει τόξο από οστά, μηδέ χορδή από βόδι
μα είναι όπλο φονικό και αν στ' αστέρια φτάσεις,
στη σφαίρα την ουράνια ακόμα κι αν πετάξεις.
Ο φθόνος το καλό μισεί, γεννάει συκοφαντία
συκοφαντία μπάσταρδη, παιδί του μαύρου φθόνου
του πικρανθρώπου γέννημα, φαρμακωμένο θρέμμα
τιγρολεόνι πιο φρικτό από οχιά πλανεύτρα._

Μια ιδιωτική πλακίτσα ξεκίνησα να κάνω, δεκαπεντασύλλαβους έφτασα να μεταφράζω. Τι επιτίμιο κι αυτό...


----------



## sarant (Aug 18, 2010)

Θείο, να κάνω κι εγώ λίγο;

_Αν έχεις συμπολίτη σου τούτον το συκοφάντη,
δεν θα ξεφύγεις το κεντρί τ’ ούτε και το φαρμάκι
μακάρι μεγαλόφτερος να γίνεις ψηλοβάτης
αητός ψηλά που πέτεται και στους αιθέρες φεύγει.
Φαρμάκι χύνει η γλώσσα του και η καρδιά του λύσσα
είναι τοξότης άσφαλτος, τα βέλη φαρμακώνει 
φτάνει ψηλά στον ουρανό η σαΐτα και λαβώνει.
Δεν είν’ χαλκός το βέλος του, ατσάλι η αιχμή του,
μήτε το τόξο κέρατο, μήτε η χορδή από βόδι,
μα φτάνει και σκοτώνει σε ακόμα και στ’ αστέρια
αν υψωθείς πετάμενος πα στην ουράνια σφαίρα.
Ο φθόνος ο μισόκαλος γεννά συκοφαντία
συκοφαντία είν’ γέννημα του βαρυζήλου φθόνου
πατρός πικρού πικρότερο και γέννημα και θρέμμα 
σαν από όχεντρα κακιά ο απαίσιος τιγρολιόντας._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2010)

Ρι-σπεκ! :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 18, 2010)

Άντε μπράβο, και με πολύ ωραία απόδοση, Δρα!
Κι έλεγα θα το κάνει, δε θα το κάνει, που δεν κατεβάζει σήμερα το ρημάδι μου, δουλεύοντας στο ρελαντί με τέτοια ζέστη.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2010)

Τι να πω κι εγώ, παρά μόνο να υποβάλω τα σέβη μου σε όλους τους ποιητές-Λεξιλόγους!






daeman said:


> Κι έλεγα θα το κάνει, δε θα το κάνει, που δεν κατεβάζει σήμερα το ρημάδι μου, δουλεύοντας στο ρελαντί με τέτοια ζέστη.



Πετάξου στο "κλίνον" να σε δροσίσω με τα αρκουδίσια μου.

Edit: Διευκρίνιση για όσους έχουν πονηρά μυαλά: Στο κλεινόν άστυ, εννοούσα, και τα αρκουδίσια είναι τα αιρκοντίσιον.


----------



## daeman (Aug 18, 2010)

Α, καλά, πιάστηκε και ο Σαράντ. Εξαιρετικό, συνονόματε! :)
Πώς τα καταφέρνετε απορώ. Μήπως είστε σε καμιά παραλία κι έρχεται ο οίστρος κατά κύματα; 
Στο τέλος, θα με αναγκάσετε να ξαναπώ αυτό εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2010)

Σας φυλάω και μερικά ζουμερά ερωτικά έπη της εποχής, μη μένουν ανεκμετάλλευτα τέτοια ταλέντα!



sarant said:


> Βέβαια, στα ελληνικά δεν συνηθίζουμε (δεν συνηθίζαμε, ίσως) το σχηματισμό λέξεων με τον "τηλεσκοπικό" αγγλικό τρόπο. Οπότε, δεν θα λέγαμε λίγρη αλλά τιγρολέοντας. Ή λιονταροτίγρη αν είναι ανάγκη να διαφοροποιηθεί το είδος ανάλογα με το αν το λιοντάρι είναι μαμά ή μπαμπάς.



Συμφωνώ με τον sarant για τις διασταυρώσεις (τις λεξικές): στα ελληνικά θα είχαμε συνήθως _τιγρολέοντα_ (κν. _τιγρολιοντάρι_) και _λεοντοτίγρη_ (κν. _λιονταροτίγρη_). Να που δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να φτιάξεις λέξη για το υβρίδιο _tiger + lion_, ακόμα και οι αγγλόφωνοι παίζουν με τρεις διαφορετικούς τύπους (και το _τιγκλόν_ θα ήταν εξίσου σαχλό με το τηλεοπτικό). Αγκαλιάσαμε το _λίγρη_ γιατί μας έδινε την ευκαιρία να κάνουμε και κάποια πλάκα (καλοπροαίρετη εμείς, κακοπροαίρετη κάποιοι άλλοι — αυτοί που μένουν όταν από την τρόικα βγάλεις τον τρίτο). Ωστόσο, ο _λεοντοτίγρης_ είναι ένας πιο ελληνικός όρος. Και απόλυτα κατανοητός. Και κάνει καλή παρέα με τον _τιγρολέοντα_.

Προτείνω λοιπόν να βάλω στον τίτλο:
*liger = λεοντοτίγρη(ς) (κν. λιονταροτίγρη(ς)).
tigon (tiglon, tigron) = τιγρολέοντας (κν. τιγρολιοντάρι).*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2010)

Πάντως σε όλες τις εφημερίδες που μετέδωσαν την είδηση έπαιξε (μάλλον φυσιολογικά νομίζω) ο τύπος *λίγρης*, που πέρα από τα αστεία, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ως εναλλακτική απόδοση του liger.

Για το *τιγρολεόνι *μου, το επηρεασμένο από το λιοντάρι του Πόρτο Λεόνε, δεν μπορώ να επιμείνω (βοηθάτε συμπολίτες και σύγγαυροι να καθιερωθεί ο όρος) ιδιαίτερα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2014)

...
Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

*Blended beasts*

From time to time, I’ve noted the tendency for dog breeders to create quaint names for crossbreeds, such as *labradoodle *and *cockapoo*. The same linguistic blending process has been used to name naturally occurring animals such as the *tigon *and *liger *(lion + tiger), terms which date from the 1920s. 

This week, I came across a weirder example: *lijagulep*, a lion crossed with a jaguar crossed with a leopard. In 1908 an animal of this breeding was displayed at the London Zoo as a Congolese spotted lion, but was shown to be a hybrid. But the name _lijagulep _for it is much more recent, as are others that Neil Patrick Stewart listed in _Fact. Fact. Bullsh*t!_ of 2011: “My favorites are the lijagulep, the result of a male lion mating with a female *jagupard *or *leguar*, and the *leoligulor*, the result of a male *leopon *(which is actually fertile) mating with a *liguar*.”


τουρντούκενα Τουρντούκαινα: _λεοντιαγουαροπάρδαλη _(lijagulep), _ιαγουαροπάρδαλη _(jagupard), _λεοπαρδιαγουάρος _(leguar), _λεοντιαγουάρος_ (liguar) και πάει λέγοντας, όταν βρω χρόνο να μελετήσω τα _leoligulor _και _leopon _και όρεξη να λεξιπλάσω παραπέρα (και το θάρρος να μαντρώσω τα υβριδόσκυλα στο κυνόνημά τους). 

Εκτός αν βρεθεί άλλος με χρόνο και όρεξη (και θάρρος ή θράσος αριστοφανικό). Ή αν τα θωμανίσουμε αν εφαρμόσουμε και σ' αυτά την πτυσσόμενη σύνθεση ή την τηλεσκοπική απλολογία (απλογία ;-\), να ψάχνουμε και τ' αβγά και τα πασχάλια, μέρες που είναι.

Βλέπεις, Χόρχε, η πραγματικότητα ανταγωνίζεται τη φαντασία.


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2014)

...
Feedback on the above:

*Blended animals *
Numerous readers supplied other examples of cross-bred animals with mixed-up names to match their breeding but I feel this topic has delighted us enough. As a footnote, and perhaps also a comment on the whole naming matter, I quote a joke supplied by Vijay Kumar:
 
A visitor to a zoo is being taken around enclosures containing cross-bred species, with one of the staff commenting on the creatures. “This is a cross between a _hen _and a _sparrow _and we call it a _Harrow_”, he says. “The next is a cross between a _magpie _and a _wren _and we call it a _Magren_. And over there is a cross between a _pheasant _and a _duck _and we call him Joe.”

http://www.worldwidewords.org/nl/hcar.htm#N1


----------



## pontios (Apr 27, 2014)

Hercules, the 400kg liger!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE8Z5Es-M0E


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2014)

pontios said:


> Hercules, the 400kg liger!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE8Z5Es-M0E





daeman said:


> ...
> Δες και τον Ηρακλή τον γιγαλεοντίγρη:
> ...


:)...


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)

...
— What do you get if a lion mates with a tiger?
— A scandal. 

QI S1 E8, 24:02


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> — What do you get if a lion mates with a tiger?
> — A scandal.
> 
> QI S1 E8, 24:02



Μη με στέλνεις στο QI, γιατί μετά δεν μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω...

Καλημέρα


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2021)

According to one hybrid naming convention, the offspring of a male polar bear and a female grizzly is a *‘pizzly’ bear*; while the offspring of a male grizzly and female polar is a *‘grolar’ bear*.




__ https://www.facebook.com/OfficialQI/posts/4533623183318849




'Pizzly' bear hybrids are spreading across the Arctic thanks to climate change


----------



## pontios (May 10, 2021)

re: my deleted post:
I knew it could go either way (and no disrespect was meant).


----------

